

AT&T Launches $500M Joint Venture To Invest In The Next Netflix - hepha1979
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/22/att-launches-500m-joint-venture-to-invest-in-the-next-netflix/

======
otoburb
Canadian telecom operators are in a unique position because their parent
corporations typically already own partial or full stakes in various media
properties or networks, but generally most other operators around globe are
trying to figure out how to "deal" with over-the-top (OTT) players like
Facebook, YouTube, Netflix, etc.

AT&T's approach to invest in OTT players themselves is a good move that I
anticipate other carriers copying through their venture capital investment
arms, provided they can hit on one or two "unicorns" along the way.

EDIT: As noted in another thread and article, AT&T failed last year in their
bid to acquire Hulu, so now they're using a different approach.

------
tedchs
> It’s a sign that the network provider is betting on an OTT > model as a
> likely eventual successor for terrestrial > content delivery methods like
> broadcast TV.

I would argue AT&T's Uverse TV service is already "over the top" from a
technology standpoint, being based on IP multicast and DSL.

